# 100% Super NOAA! 8/25 ~ Chautauqua NY



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Once again, a full season blown by and here we are on top of the FINAL event!

Field is into mid 40's at this early date...

Please note MAILED registrations are due this Saturday.

Online credit card registration will remain OPEN to new entrants the week leading into the event up to 8/24 ~ RAMP PAYS are NOT accepted.

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

http://www.dobass.com/2013WEBFORMS/NOAA/CHAUTAUQUA.html

Past NY fields into the 60's-70's even, by event day.

See you in NY!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/2013WEBFORMS/NOAA/OFFICIALRULES2013.html

Field jumped big while odds remain favorable!

Double to 12k right now in a Stratos 2x! $500 for Ranger wins $500 Vic's wins Triton field numbers are also now covered with 60+!!! Pay those anglers!

Online registration ONLY remains OPEN until Saturday night- NY & PA still jumping in could make it to 70?

PERFECT NY weekend w/ KSU #allfish #nobeer 

nip


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Great event as always. Even with my pay pal issue, and a spun hub at blast off I enjoyed myself. Already looking forward to next year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks JF!

RESULTS R N !!!!

Njoy~

http://www.dobass.com/13NOAA/NY/CHAUTAUQUA82513.html


----------

